# NEF Pistol repair



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I have several NEF Blank pistols, but one of them won't work. Since they are hard to come by, can I have it repaired? Where would I send it?.
Problem as best as i can describe.
The small spring loaded roller bearing that locks the barrel in position is supposed to retract when you pull the trigger so the barrel can spin. It does not retract enough.
Thanks, Breck


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

http://www.hr1871.com/repairs/index.htm


I just sent one in not to long ago that I have had for many years, they fixed and returned it to me. Think it cost less than $20.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Perfect, thanks much


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*repair*

My NEF 209's have been repaired a few times, the local gun shop did the work and it was very resonable. The tang that strikes the firing pin breaks mostly.
Better local than shipping and the hassell.
dave Kress


----------

